# Yak-7 UTI



## dahut (Jan 18, 2007)

I scored the 1;48 ICM kit of this off ebay the other day. I was hoping to hound up some photos of the cockpit(s) as this one begs for some detailing. Maybe the Klimov in the nose might be nice too, since the kit comes with a basic engine. You Super Foto guys always astound me with the pics you have, can you do justice to this one, too?


----------



## fifi2 (Aug 17, 2007)

mail me [email protected] i have some pic. of jak-7 but I must scan it
sory for my english
it' not wery well


----------

